# unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?



## MetallSimon (6. Februar 2009)

*unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

ist euch schonmal etwas kaputt gegangen oder so weil die wakü undicht war?


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Ja, weil mir Plug and Cool Anschlüsse leck geschlagen sind. Mit anderen Anschlüsse habe ich bisher keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Sonstige Schäden sind nur durch Eigenverschulden zustande gekommen.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

hatte mal Glück gehabt..mir ist Wasser aus dem AGB auf die GPU gekippt und ich habe es erst bemerkt als ich den PC vor 2 Wochen gemoddet habe...da hat sich schon an ein paar Elementen eine schöne "Salzbrücke" gebildet..


----------



## Fransen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Mmmh, nur einmal den Aus- und Eingang der Pumpe vertauscht, wenn dass denn als Unfall zählt.


----------



## ModdingFreak (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Also bei mir ging mal eine meiner Grafikkarte kaputt, weil der P&C-Anschluss undicht war...so eine sch****. 
Egal, das Gewinde des Anschlusses wurde daraufhin mit Teflonband umwickelt und dann war er dicht!!!


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Bei mir wars ne Graka Board und CPU wegen der scheiss PLug and Cool.


----------



## ModdingFreak (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

ach du heilige Sch****.... 
Das tut mir Leid. 
Benutzt du immernoch Plug&Cools?


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Lol? Bekloppt?!? Ich hab mittlerweile alle Anschlussarten durch und schwöre momentan auf Tüllen.  Zudem kann man mit Tüllen und Verschraubungen viel besseren Schlauch nutzen.

Die Sachen gingen aber auf Garantie.


----------



## ModdingFreak (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Ach so, na dann haste nochmal Glück gehabt...
Ich werde sowieso demnächst auf Tüllen umsteigen (keine Ahnung, warum ich noch diese beschissenen Plug&Cools benutze) und dazu weißen 16/10er DangerDen nehmen.
Diese würde ich dann denke ich mal mit roten Schlauchschellen richtig dicht ziehen.


----------



## teKau^ (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Ich musste Aufgrund ner kleinen Tropfenbildung am Anschluss meines ABGs die Überwurfschraube nachziehen.. Das war dann der brüchtigte Millimeter zuviel! Plastikteilchen vom Anschluss weggebrochen und Wasser im hohen Bogen auf mein MB, Grafikkarte, Rams einfach überall hin .. Genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich für eine Sekunde klinisch Tod  ... Sofort hinten Stecker gezogen und dann erstmal in Panik geraten denn 2,5L wollen dann auch erstmal gestoppt werden.. Zum Glück ist nix kaputt gegangen da ich meine Kiste dann auch erstmal 2 wochen nicht angemacht hab und paar stunden mit Fön und anderen Utensilien versucht hab meine Kiste zu trocknen.. War ganz lustig


----------



## ModdingFreak (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

lol,...ned schlecht  
hätte auch gern so ein Glück gehabt


----------



## Dr.House (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

NexXxos XP Kühler hatte nen Riß im Plexi und hat direkt auf die Graka getropft.

Komischerweise lebte die Karte ,nur Board und 4 x 1 GB gute Ballistix D9GMH waren hinüber. Seitdem nie wieder Plexi-Kühler.


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Wieso wundert es mich nicht mehr, wenn es sich in solchen um einen Alphacool Kühler handelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> ist euch schonmal etwas kaputt gegangen oder so weil die wakü undicht war?



Auch wenn ich mir richtig viel Mühe gegeben habe (AGB Deckel war locker n Dutzend mal undicht - und der AGB befindet sich bei mir über den Festplatten. Die befinden sich über dem Netzteil. Das befindet sich wie gewohnt oberhalb der CPU, in direkter Tropfbahn folgt die Grafikkarte und sogar die Soundkarte hat sogar schon Fehler produziert, weil auf den Gehäuseboden tropfendes Wasser hochgespritzt ist):
Nö.
Die einzige "geduschte" Hardware, die mir bislang ausgefallen ist, war meine 6800GT - das war aber 5 Monate später.
(Naja - und mein P4C800E deluxe. Aber das war noch viel viel später und wärend ich mit Netzteilen experimentiert habe)


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Ich hab meinen Plexideckel von meiner Laing geschrottet.

Ich hatte beide Anschlüsse mit einem Schraubenschlüssel nachgezogen (dummer Fehler, passiert mir nichtmehr). Das kann Plexi natürlich nicht aushalten 

4 Monate lief das so und ich wundere mich noch, warum ich alle 1,5 Monate 50 ml nachkippen musste 

Der HW ist nichts passiert, nur das case ist nass geworden 

MfG Bond2602

*selfowned*


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Bei mir ist einmal ein duron 1.2 Ghz kaputtgegangen, weil der Wakühler nicht plan auf der CPU lag...

Aber Probleme mit auslaufendem Wasser bislang keine


----------



## zettiii (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Ich habe mal, da aber zum Glück mit Überbrückungsstecker(also HW war nicht an) meine Pumpe mit offenem AGB eingeschaltet, da ich befülllen wollte.
Als dann aber nie riesige Luftblase aus meinem Radi hochkam, stand meine Graka voll unter Wasser.
Hab dann erstmal 1h lang geföhnt und erst nächsten Tag wieder angeschmissen.Alles lief 
 an den ATX-Überbrückungsstecker


----------



## FadeOfReality (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

tjo.. beim befüllen passiert:

dachte ich kann den XREs 140 von EK von oben rückfüllen lassen.. naja.. geht so leider net.. sobald die Pumpe aufhört geht das ganze wasser wieder rückwärts zurück in den AGB .. nicht shcnell genug reagiert und bumm


1/2 liter Wasser am schönen Laminat (gehäuse hat löcher im boden)


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

also ich bin echt erschtaunt das so viel schiefgehen kann obwohl man alles richtig macht.ich habe ja nichtmal einen ordentlichen agb und die schläuche sind nur ineinander gesteckt aber das hält alles dicht und war sehr billig(vieles bei ebay:pumpe 10€,2 120mm radiatoren mit lüftern 20€,cpu kühlkörper 10€ und die schläuche sind vom aquarium und korrosionsschutz muss ich mir noch kaufen) ist jetzt schon einen monat in betrieb und kühlt echt gut


----------



## MoS (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Bei mir war zweimal etwas undicht - hat aber zum Glück alles überlebt! 

Einmal war ein (Schraub-)Anschluss vom CPU-Kühler nicht ganz fest angezogen. Ist mir nur einige Tage später aufgefallen, als ich mal wieder die Gehäusewand geöffnet hatte  Was ist unter der CPU? Richtig, die Graka! Und was sehe ich auf der Graka: eine richtig schöne Wasserpfütze! 

Und das andere mal war ein HDD-Wasserkühler undicht (genauer: das Verbindungsstück der beiden Seitenkühlkörper war an einer Seite nicht mehr dicht). Die zwei HDDs waren direkt über/untereinander verbaut, natürlich war der Kühler der oberen kaputt -> schöner See auf der oberen HDD, der auch schön auf die untere HDD tropfte 

Wie gesagt, die Hardware lebt heute noch... *puh*


----------



## Mexxim (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> also ich bin echt erschtaunt das so viel schiefgehen kann obwohl man alles richtig macht.ich habe ja nichtmal einen ordentlichen agb und die schläuche sind nur ineinander gesteckt aber das hält alles dicht und war sehr billig(vieles bei ebay:pumpe 10€,2 120mm radiatoren mit lüftern 20€,cpu kühlkörper 10€ und die schläuche sind vom aquarium und korrosionsschutz muss ich mir noch kaufen) ist jetzt schon einen monat in betrieb und kühlt echt gut




Also entweder richtig oder gar nicht....dieses gestückel kann man ja nicht Wasserkühlung nennen^^....ne das wär mir nix...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Wicke75de (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Hab letztes Wochenende beim Umbau meinen Rechner geflutet.

Hatte extreme Probleme die Luft aus dem System zu bekommen und der Durchfluss war fast null und nach dem meine Grakas abgeschaltet haben wegen der Hitze, hab ich den Rechner zerlegt. Dann alle Komponenten einzeln durchprobiert und beim CPU-Kühler ist es dann passiert: Wasser in AGB gefüllt, eingeschaltet und die Pumpe nuckelt wie blöd, aber hinter der CPU nur Luft, naja wieder abgeschaltet und dann ist es passiert, das ganze Wasser ist zurück in den AGB + etwas mehr Wasser und den hatte ich vergessen zu schliessen. Tja übergelaufen und alles auf die oberste Graka + einige Spritzer aufs Board.

Aber Schwein gehabt, dank Küchenrolle in Mengen und Ohrtupfis alle Pfützen beseitigt. Rechner nächsten Tag zusammengebaut und alles geht. Hab festgestellt, das Wasser + G48 sehr schnell und gut wegtrocknet.

Der Übeltäter: Der CPU-Kühler war komplett dicht.


----------



## Shax145 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

eigentlich kenne ich keine unfälle in meinem umkreis außer einer sahce es ist ma ein tropfen an einer festplatte vorbei gelaufen (er zog ne nasse spur hinter sich her ) is aber nur vorbei gelaufen ist also nicht wirklich was passiert^^


----------



## Devjam (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Bei dem ersten Kreislauf Test war meine Swiftech Northbrige Kühler 1 Anschluss undicht !  Teflon-Band 

Konnte die paar Tropfen mit ein paar Papiertüchern schnell abfangen und natürlich sofort den Kreislauf stoppen 

gruss


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Bei einem meiner übereifrigen CPU wechsel,bei dem ich mal wieder zum Xten mal nur den CPU Kühler hochgezogen und zur Seite gedrückt hatte muß sich wohl ein Schlauch gelockert haben.
Weil ich es mal wieder nicht erwarten konnte die CPU zu OCen  vergaß ich das zu überprüfen ob auch noch ales dicht ist.
Da nun mein Rechner mit dem Fenster zur Wand steht schau ich auch nicht oft rein.
Erst als ich keine Kippen mehr hatte und mir einfiel das mir ja eine runtergefallen war(zwischen Rechner und Wand)und ich diese aufheben wollte fiel mir doch auf wie schön grün die obere Graka unter Kaltlicht am leuchten war.
Ein Blick zum CPU Kühler und den tropfenden Anschluß brachte mich zum Entschluß den Rechner doch mal nach 16 Stunden kurz auszuschalten um das mal in Ordnung zu bringen.
Also Rechner aus Cpu Kühler abgedichtet,obere Karte raus diese von der Klebrigen grünen Schicht gesäubert wieder rein und beim Starten nur noch Bildfehler(Lustigerweise in Grün)
Karte wieder raus mit dann nur noch einer wieder hochgefahren,Bildfehler weg.
Karte zerlegt(Kühler runter,obere ram Kühlerplatte runter)komplett gesäubert was ich vorher ja nicht für nötig empfungen hatte sie lief ja am Anfang noch,die Karte wieder zusammengebaut und rein in den Rechner für die endgültige Erkenntniss das sie Im Ar... ist.
Selbst der Backofen hat mir danach nichts anderes eingebracht außer der Androhung meiner Frau das wenn ich noch mal was in ihren Ofen Schieben würde ich dann nicht nur eine Karte sondern auch wohl eine neue Frau mir besorgen müßte.
Okay,hat wirklich gestunken wie die Sau aber warum macht sie(meine Frau) mir dann noch so verlockende Angebote.

Eine neue Karte habe ich inzwischen,aber die Frau habe ich dann doch nicht getauscht sie hat doch zu gute Werte und meine Kids wären damit auch nicht einverstanden gewesen.

Na ja jetzt weiß ich auf was ich verstärkt achten muß wenn ich mal wieder eine andere CPU bei mir im Rechner reinsetze.

Das meine Frau nicht da ist,und sie nicht mitkriegt was ich alles mit ihrem Bügeleisen mache.


----------



## Duke (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Ich musste bei meinem ersten Einbau die 12 Schrauben für den Trippel-Radi selber "herstellen". Die beiliegenden waren zu kurz um noch den Gehäusedeckel dazwischen zu bekommen. Also musst ich in den Baumarkt. Die hatten leider keine passenden da, also musste ich längere nehmen und diese dann von Hand kürzen. Tja, hat bei 11 auch gut geklappt, aber eine war wohl am Ende doch nen Millimeter zu lang. Da hab ich mir beim Einbau ins Gehäuse dann schön nen Loch in den Radi geschraubt. Natürlich fiel das erst beim Befüllen auf. Ehe ich reagieren konnte standen schon die optischen Laufwerke sowie die drunter liegenden Festplatten unter Wasser. Die lagen dann auf der Heizung bis der neue Radi geliefert wurde. Funzte aber alles noch. Musste nur Lehrgelt in Form eines neuen Radis zahlen für unsauberes Arbeiten. Hätte auch schlimmer kommen können.


----------



## AMDSpider (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Alles, was an meiner Wasserkühlung bisher kaputt gegangen ist, kaum durch die Dummheit zustande, einen Schraubenschlüssel zu benutzen.
> Am grossen 2x120mm Radiator ist ein Kupferrohr eingerissen, weil ich dachte alle Schraubverbindungen müssen gaaaaaanz stramm zugezogen werden. Das Wasser spritzte über den Schreibtisch und rann auch an der Rückseite beim PC hinein. Der Radi musste beim Installateur hartgelötet werden.
> An der Pumpe ging das Gewinde am Schlauchanschluss kaputt (ausgeleiert beim Zudrehen).

Jetzt ein halbes Jahr später weiss ich, dass es völlig unnötig ist, schweres Klempnerwerkzeug für eine Wasserkühlung zu benützen, denn wenn man schönen weichen Schlauch wie Masterkleer verwendet und die Verbindungen mit den Fingern sachte zudreht, hält das bombenfest und mechanisch geht nichts kaputt und nichts leiert aus. 
Ihr solltet keinen Schraubenschlüssel verwenden, der ist viel zu stark für die ganzen Plastikgewinde an Pumpe, AGB und Kühler.

(Tip: Genau so unnötig ist es auch, die Kühlkörper mit 10 Tonnen Anpressdruck auf CPU und GPU zu schrauben, denn ausser dass das Plexiglas am Kühler bricht und sich das Mainboard verbiegt, hat man keinen Grad mehr Kühlleistung. Auch bei den Kühlkörpern gilt: ganz sanft auf die Platine schrauben, den Rest erledigt die Wärmeleitpaste.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Ich weiß schon, warum ich Plastikkühler meide  (*immer "2 fingerfest" anziehen, wie in "2 Finger am Ende eines Schraubenschlüssels"*)


----------



## Mexxim (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

also ich habe gerade beim ausspühlen der Komponenten versehentlich unser Bad geflutet^^...innerhalb von 20sek. verteilten sich 5L wasser da ein anschluss undicht war^^...aber besser als im PC

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## HESmelaugh (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Bei meinem ganzen geteste ist es schon ab und zu vorgekommen, dass irgendwo Wasser ausläuft. Das ist aber praktisch immer beabsichtigt/kontrolliert, weil ich zu faul bin, bei jedem Komponenten-Wechsel den Kreislauf zu leeren. 

Paar Tropfen gingen schon hier und da mal daneben, aber nie auf kritische Komponenten.

Bei einem Test ist mir was wirklich schräges passier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie wurde diese Knickschutzfeder brutal heiss und schmorte den Schlauch durch. Wasser tropfte auf die Grafikkarte, ich hörte das Zischen und schaltete sofort den Strom aus.
Grafikkarte im Ofen getrocknet und alles lief wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Das sieht heiß aus


----------



## warlordi777 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Bei mir ist letzte woch auch ein Plug and Cool undicht geworden . ich hatte dann ma eben fast einen halben Liter Wasser aufm Board (Liegend) war zum glück zu dem zeitpunkt kein strom drauf. Dann 2 Tage auffe Heizung und Läuft wieder . *knapp*


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Hoffentlich hast du den Mist danach aus deinem PC verbannt.


----------



## warlordi777 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Die Plug and Cool? Klar die sind sofort rausgeflogen. sind jetzt wieder gute schraubverschlüsse drinne obwohls Tüllen auch getan hätten


----------



## Stefon (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

tja mein Missgeschick war das eines typischen anfängers... --> wie mir^^

Ich habe bei der Laing den Aufsatz aufgeschraubt, jedoch vergessen den Dichtungsring aufzzusetzen, wobei mir dann mein Schwamm, den ich zum entkoppeln genommen hatte vollgelaufen ist bzw er sich vollsog und ich es erst gemerkt habe, als die Suppe komplett auf em Tisch war bzw das Wasser den AGB nicht erreicht hat...

Dazu habe ich einen Radiator etwas...zerstört, da ich die Schrauben zu fest angezogen hatte und wärend dem betriebt merkte ich dann, dass es aus dem Radiator auf mein Ram tropfte... zum Glück heil geblieben^^.

Das waren missgeschicke mit meiner ersten WAKÜ, die momentan immernoch mein Pc als zu Hause ansehen kann^^


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Na ja, der Volksmund sagt ja treffenderweise
"Wo man hobelt fallen Späne"
In diesem Sinne habe ich natürlich auch schon diverseste "Katastrophen" hinter mir
Nach dem Prinzip, dass die Doofen eben Glück haben lag der Schaden immer auf WaKü-Seite

Verschraubung zwischen Schlauchansatz und (Plexiglas-)Kühlkörper habe ich *2 mal* zu satt angezogen und damit Haarisse hineingesprengt
Ich habe dann anschliessend (eben *2 mal*) gelernt, dass Haarrisse zwar schlecht bis nicht zu sehen sind - Kühlflüssigkeit passt trotzdem durch
Die darunterliegende GraKa hat jeweilen nach ausgiebiger "Douche" den Geist aufgegeben - allerdings; nach "waschen und föhnen", wieder klaglos weiterfunktioniert


----------



## Modstar (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Ich hatte meinen gesammten PC mit neuen Plug&Cool Anschlüssen ausgestattet.
Und beim Test durchlauf meine Graka, mein Motherboard, meine Festpaletten und mein Netzteil geduscht!
Dies hatte Gott sei dank keine verherenden folgen, da ich die Komponenten alle mit einem Küchentuch
getrocknet habe und anschliessend auf die Heitzung gelegt habe nach einer guten Woche hab ich mich 
getraut den PC wieder zusammen zubauen. (Kann mir keine Eigenverschulden leisten)
Fazit:
Nie wieder Plug&Cool Anschlüsse da diese (bei mir 5 von 8) meistens undicht sind!
Meiner Hardware geht es gut wie immer.


----------



## Artas (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

ich habe noch nicht erfahrung mit wasserkühlung gemacht, aber ich bin grad dabei eine zu bauen.
könnt ihr mir die anschlüsse näher erklären?


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

also plug&cool sind am schlechtesten da muss der schlauch hart sein und passen nimm am besten tüllen oder verschraubanschlüsse das ist am festesten


----------



## Jason22 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

Also manche Sachen hier kann man als Richtige Wasserkühlung bezeichen. 
Also wo das Wasser die Komponenten richtig "berührt"


----------



## TryToShutMeUp (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: unfälle mit der wasserkühlung?*

mal nen tropfender radi und ich war mal sehr clever, als ich mir damals die laing kaufte, anschloss und den damals noch bei mir eingebaute cape coolplex (mit steigrohr) offen gelassen hatte beim befüllen.

resultat: mein rechner verwandelte sich kürzzeitig in einen springbrunnen  aber zum glück nix kaputt gegangen.


----------

